# That will shut her up.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok well not really, but its a saying that a good friend uses every time he gets his wife something...


what did I get her you ask...


granite counter tops. should be ready monday for install. :biggrin:

mariposa verde is the color choice.

Its a large grained granite with lots of incultions that is mainly a dark gray, but it has green tones too it. it should match the maple cabinets I'm building nicyly.


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

can you guess what i call a bottle of wine? 

shut up juice.

it works too, i get her a bottle of wine and she stops complaining and she's happy again. 

and a tip from a tile guy, make sure you seal your counters. you can stain it


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I like your counter tops, even if I can't agree with the sentiment. ...kinda spoils the whole thing... I know you're kidding... Your friend could learn a thing or two about women.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

kenny is a good guy and he is joking...

well some times.

you know how it can be with "honey do lists"


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i bet a mini tank will look awesome on that granite countertop! maybe some large rocks surrounded by eleocharis sp. belem and some really fancy shrimp like the ones GG was selling not long ago =)


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

ddavila06 said:


> i bet a mini tank will look awesome on that granite countertop! maybe some large rocks surrounded by eleocharis sp. belem and some really fancy shrimp like the ones GG was selling not long ago =)


The chance of that happening is about the same as me winning the mega bucks lotto... I don't play lotto...


----------

